# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  منظومة أو أرجوزة اللغة الإنكليزية !

## أبو حازم المسالم

من طريف ما نشر أرجوزة بعنوان: «آجرومية ابن مالك»!
وهي في نظم بعض المفردات والقواعد الإنجليزية رجزًا.


والعنوان يقصد به الناظم الطرفة والفكاهة. وليس كما صاغه الصحفي في بداية   الخبر بحيث يوهم القارئ بجهل المتحدث بأن ابن الآجرومية ليست لابن مالك 
وهناك  من أضاع الوقت في بيان ذلك! 
وجواب هؤلاء: وهل أيضا لابن مالك  علاقة بنظم للأعجمية إذا سلمنا جدلا بجهل  الكاتب بنسبة المقدمة التي تحمل  اسم ابن آجروم إليه، وكلاهما مما كان  يدرسه الأطفال في الأزهر قديما ؟!

الفكاهة فكاهة، ومن لم يفهمها فلا يتهمنّ سوى فهمه ولا يُضِع بذلك وقتَ غيره.

  ○ ○ ○     
 ◘ ومما وقفت عليه من نظائِرها، ما رُوي أنه قد قام بعض طلاب الأزهر قديما  بنظم أرجوزة للإنجليزية، لتسهّل عليهم حفظ الكلمات الإنجليزية عندما قُررت  عليهم مادةً جديدة.
ومما نُقل عنهم هذه الأبيات:

القط (كاتٌ) والفأر (راتٌ)  ▫️▫️ والنهر يُدْعَى عندهم (رِيفَرُ)

والطبقُ (دِشْ) والسمكُ (فِشْ)  ▫️▫️ وأَبَدًا عندهمُ (نِيفَرُ)

الحمارُ (دونكي) والقرد (مانكي)  ▫️▫️ و(سي) ببحرٍ أو بمعنى ينظرُ

الأب (فاذر) والأم (ماذر)  ▫️▫️ والابنُ ماهرٌ أو هو (كليفرُ)

السرير (بِدٌّ) والرأس (هِدٌّ)  ▫️▫️ والـ(كُوفي) بُنٌّ اسمه (براونْ)

الحريرُ (سِلْكٌ) واللبن (مِلْكٌ)  ▫️▫️ وإذا جلستَ فإنك (سِتْ دَاوِنْ)

(أَدْفِيرْبْ) ظَرْفٌ (سَبْجِيكْتْ) فاعلٌ  ▫️▫️ والفعلُ (فِيرْبْ) والاسمُ (نَاوِنْ) 

—
وبسند أعلى .. ها هو شيخ أزهري آخر يحكي عن قصيدة مشابهة لما سبق حول اللغة الإنجليزية:



وأرجو أن يتحفنا الإخوة الكرام بما لديهم في هذا الباب ..

----------

